# Tea Tree Oil



## Pipp (Feb 27, 2012)

I know there's more info about this specific to rabbits on the forum and elsewhere, any stories people can pass on or research anybody can do would be most welcome. 

sas :bunnydance:


thanks to the Newf Friends Newfoundland Dog Rescue

From the Pet Poison Helpline:

Tea Tree Oil

Poisonous to: cats, dogs

Level of toxicity: Generally moderate to severe, life-threatening

Common signs to watch for:

Low body temperature
Weakness
Walking drunk
Inability to walk,
Tremors
Coma
Increased liver enzymes
Death

Tea tree oil, also known as melaleuca oil, is an essential oil produced from the Australian tea tree (Melaleuca alternifolia) plant. Tea tree oil is known for its antifungal and antibacterial properties, and possibly for its antipruritic, anti-inflammatory, and antiparasitic effects. Tea tree oil is often found in varying concentrations and should never be used on pets. As little as 7 drops of 100% oil has resulted in severe poisoning, and applications of 10-20 mls of 100% oil have resulted in poisoning and death in both dogs and cats. Clinical signs include a low body temperature, weakness, walking drunk, inability to walk, tremors, coma, increased liver enzymes, and even death.

If your dog or cat were exposed to tea tree oil, call your veterinarian or Pet Poison Helpline immediately for life-saving treatment advice.

Poison type: Herbals

Alternate names: Melaleuca, essential oils

Edited to add:
Please note, there are many pet care products that contain very small amounts of tea tree oil and are safe to use (like shampoos, grooming sprays). We are not suggesting that your pet is in danger from using these products specifically developed for pets. The danger is in using straight tea tree oil, or not diluting it sufficiently.â withAdrienne Young.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for this info Sas. Yes I have tee tree oil and I get headaches when I use it on myself whenever I have an itch that doesn't go away.

Good info


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks for posting that Sas. It's good to know.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)

In my microbiology class in college I was testing various things to see their antimicrobial properties. Tea tree oil was more effective in killing bacteria than Lysol! I couldn't imagine taking it internally, ever. It most definately needs to be used with caution.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

I've hear of Tea Tree Oil and also Oil of Oregenal. These are both very powerful disinfectants and are very harmful to bunnies. 

The oil of oregenal is excellent for people. I use it all the time when my belly is upset. But I would not ever give to my bunnies or Jake our dog.

Thanks for the information! Definitely something all should read and know.

K


----------

